# New job with a catch... My cheating ex works there too!!



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

I recently got a new job doing market research and I found out that my ex girlfriend (who I haven't spoken to since I found out she'd cheated on me multiple times during our relationship) was working there.

Basically, I have to make about 500 calls per day to different people and persuade them to do political surveys, which is anxiety inducing enough. I have to come across as extroverted on the phone and frequently get harshly rejected by people, which can still kinda make me doubt myself at times. But when I saw my ex walk in on the first day, I was completely shocked! Now, I'm not a religious man and I don't believe in astrology or anything, but I really thought that some sort of Star alignment in the **** You Sean Galaxy must have gone down. I instantly panicked and thought I wouldn't be able to handle it. She really did her finest to make my anxiety even worse with everything she did.

But despite the Jeremy Kyle/Jerry Springer thread title, I've actually been fine with everything. I'm getting on with pretty much everyone there and working at a pretty high standard. I actually got the most surveys out of everyone twice in 7 shifts (out of about 20 peeps) and my supervisor has already asked me to work more than I was supposed to.

Best of all though, I spoke to my ex, as I knew I would eventually have to do so. It was just as though I was talking with anyone else there! I don't feel any anger or bitterness towards her like I thought I would. I just don't care about her at all anymore to the point where I was just friendly and civil with her, as though nothing had even happened. It's strange because as happy as I feel that I reacted in such a calm way, I think any normal person might still bare some inner resentment or something. But yeah, she's just like a non-entity.

So yeah, I now do a job where I'm forced to talk to many different, sometimes angry people all day in the presence of my cheating ex girlfriend... And it's cool.

Never thought I'd say that! Come a long way since goddamn March!


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Sean07 said:


> Now, I'm not a religious man and I don't believe in astrology or anything, but I really thought that some sort of Star alignment in the **** You Sean Galaxy must have gone down. I instantly panicked and thought I wouldn't be able to handle it.


I'd say the same thing in this situation.

It's kind of cool you can talk to her as if nothing ever happened between both of you. You seemed like you had moved on and looking for a fresh start.

But what if, if, as days past by, the feelings come back again? What if you see her dating other man? What if she invited you to her wedding?

Now, I know you sounded like you had got over her, but, still, I dunno how you're going to feel or react in the situations I mentioned earlier.

And congrats on your new job.


----------



## fobia (Feb 19, 2010)

What can I say besides that I am glad for you! 
Now that is a way to go and keep going !


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

jim11 said:


> I'd say the same thing in this situation.
> 
> It's kind of cool you can talk to her as if nothing ever happened between both of you. You seemed like you had moved on and looking for a fresh start.
> 
> ...


I honestly wouldn't care if she kissed someone in front of my face. I really couldn't give a **** about her. I don't think I ever really loved her though at the time I thought I did. Moved on and had 'things' with others since, which always helps I guess.

Thanks


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

fobia said:


> What can I say besides that I am glad for you!
> Now that is a way to go and keep going !


Thanks, just gotta keep it up!


----------

